# Bath bomb cupcakes w/CP whipped soap icing?



## NoelsSimpleLiving (Dec 21, 2017)

So I'm curious if anyone has tried using CP whipped soap as an icing for bathbomb cupcakes. Not a fan of the meringue and powder sugar method and I don't use slsa in my products


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 21, 2017)

I use my bubble scoop recipe when I want an "icing" on my bath bombs. No meringue or powdered sugar, and it bubbles great, used with glycerine so it's nice and soft on the skin. I love it.


----------



## NoelsSimpleLiving (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you, I thought about recipe for scoops but I was wanting to pipe on something like a whipped soap or something similar in consistency


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 21, 2017)

NoelsSimpleLiving said:


> Thank you, I thought about recipe for scoops but I was wanting to pipe on something like a whipped soap or something similar in consistency



My scoops can be piped or scooped. I do it all the time. Before it starts setting, it's about the consistency of whipped cream whipped icing you can get on cakes from like Wal-Mart, etc., It's very "fluffy"...


----------



## NoelsSimpleLiving (Dec 21, 2017)

Do you use powdered citric acid or granulated? I have piped mine before and it always has a (grainy) appearance.


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 21, 2017)

In my bubble scoops? I'd have to look up my recipe, but I don't think I use it in my scoops, just the bath bombs.

Ahh, I just looked up my bubble scoop recipe, and no it doesn't use citric acid, but it does use SLSA, which you said you don't use. Sorry...


----------



## Complexions (Dec 30, 2017)

I once did the frosting for bath bombs from Soap Queens blog using the M&P with the foaming bath whip.  It looked nice, but it never got really hard.  Also, it turned into a weird marshmallow like blob in the bath, didn't really get bubbles off of it either.


----------



## NoelsSimpleLiving (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you guys for responding. I've decided to top them with whipped soap. A two for one kind of thing, just remove the whipped soap top to be used as soap and use the bottom for bath bomb. I've also considered a whipped truffle top but in the end I decided on whipped soap hahah let you know how it turns out!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 3, 2018)

NoelsSimpleLiving said:


> So I'm curious if anyone has tried using CP whipped soap as an icing for bathbomb cupcakes. Not a fan of the meringue and powder sugar method and I don't use slsa in my products


 

It will be soap, not dissolve. You realize that right?

If you want to use soap, you can follow the whipped method, that the soap will float in the bathtub. I have tried it, and is pretty cool. 

The second uses rebatch, so you can try on some scraps you have to test first.

You can check these videos:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0muJtuhATH0[/ame]


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifnLoU1u82c[/ame]


----------



## NoelsSimpleLiving (Jan 19, 2018)

*Bath bomb cupcake with whipped soap icing*

Well this is how they turned out


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 3, 2018)

How do they act in the tub ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2018)

I also used whipped cp soap on top of my bath fizz. Love them, and the soap is beautiful to use.
mine aren't as pretty as Noels though


----------



## NoelsSimpleLiving (Mar 27, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> How do they act in the tub ?


They act as a normal bath bomb with a floating soap "icing" when dropped in the tub I popped off the soap icing before tossing the base in. When I sold them I included instructions to remove the top before tossing the bath bomb base in. They were a huge hit at craft fairs and among my existing customer base.



[email protected] said:


> I also used whipped cp soap on top of my bath fizz. Love them, and the soap is beautiful to use.
> mine aren't as pretty as Noels though


Thank you! I appreciate your kind words!♡


----------



## dibbles (Mar 28, 2018)

Those are beautiful. I’m _*almost *_tempted to make some.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2018)

these are mine


----------



## NoelsSimpleLiving (Mar 30, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Those are beautiful. I’m _*almost *_tempted to make some.


I highly encourage you too especially if you sell them. They were a hug hit and sold out very quickly at craft fairs. Thank you for the compliment ♡


----------



## NoelsSimpleLiving (Mar 30, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 29572
> these are mine


Those are beautiful!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2018)

NoelsSimpleLiving said:


> Those are beautiful!


lol, yours are prettier 
I agree, people have loved the Cupcakes I made, even the ones I thought were ugly. I added little M&P fruit and 'syrup drizzle' and some looked very real


----------



## NoelsSimpleLiving (Mar 30, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> lol, yours are prettier
> I agree, people have loved the Cupcakes I made, even the ones I thought were ugly. I added little M&P fruit and 'syrup drizzle' and some looked very real


Lol! well I thought yours looked very elegant. Yeah I agree there were some of mine where piping got a little wonky but people loved them anyway


----------

